# Diagrama Furuno fs-1000 y Furuno ns-3a



## ykledif (Nov 21, 2014)

Saludos a todos.
Necesito los diagramas de estos equipos,,, he buscado pero no he encontrado nada. 
Agradecería cualquier ayuda que me puedan proporcionar al respecto.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Carlos6KS (Jul 13, 2018)

ykledif dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> Necesito los diagramas de estos equipos,,, he buscado pero no he encontrado nada.
> Agradecería cualquier ayuda que me puedan proporcionar al respecto.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 13, 2018

Hola ykledif  Yo tengo toda la info del FURUNO FS-1000, pero esta pesa unos Gb ya que son imagenes escaneadas del manual


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2018)

Con el 7zip podés "cortarlo en partes zipeadas" , se baja gratis y es muy liviano y seguro


----------



## Carlos6KS (Jul 14, 2018)

El problema no es ese, el problema es que yo uso todavia modem telefonico y por esa via es muy lenta las subidas y bajadas de los ficheros y mas cuando tienen cierto tamaño como es el caso,  ya que las imagenes se hicieron con buen tamaño para que no perdieran calidad a la hora de scanearlas


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2018)

Carlos6KS dijo:


> El problema no es ese, el problema es que yo uso todavia modem telefonico. . . .


¿ Tienes alguna dirección de donde descargar el manual ?


----------

